# company car = no ncb ... Help Req'd



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Is there a way of getting NCB from being a company car Driver ?

I've got 8yr of accident free driving & haven't had any points for 5yr....

Looking on gocompaire & confused.com it's a massive difference between having & not, almost double...

Any tips or advise would be grateful :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Provided you had sole use of the company car and SDP use, subject to a letter from your company (sometimes a letter from the Insurers is needed), you should be able to get a introductory discount equivalent to maximum NCB with a number of Insurers.

You will probably need to pick up the phone though, or speak to a decent Broker.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Ask your employer to write a letter confirming the period you have had a car for and how long you are accident free.

Some insurers allow a 'company car discount' using this letter, not usually a full 5 year discount but it will definately help:thumb:


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Feel free to give us a try, we can usually work with claim free company car driving experience.

Tel: 0208 3645500 or you are welcome to email your contact details to us; [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Got sorted & went with SKY.

Delt with a very friendly & helpful chap called Kevin :thumb:


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

